# CPAP mask fittings & data mgmt



## dlentschjohnson (Jul 10, 2008)

Our office has joined with a sleep center and we are now billing for cpap mask fittings (94660) and data mgmt (99090). Medicare has denied these as not covered. Is there a way that I am suppossed to be billing these? I am billing under the doctor's name but an employee is providing this service. Is this right?


----------



## 007CPC (Jul 11, 2008)

*Diagnostic problem*

Hi,

    Your situation sounds like Medicare wants a more substantial ICD-9 code (meaning medical necessity). List the clinical indication or diagnostic statement so coders will be more willing to help.


----------

